# Heavyweight Fast & Vast auto



## skoop (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello people! Is anyone here familiar with this strain?

http://www.autofloweringseeds.com/heavyweight-fast-and-vast-autoflowering-feminised-seeds-4648

Any info much appreciated!

Thank you .


----------



## grow4fun420 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well man, I find myself researching strains quite often but have never come across that one? But I tell ya what, I am vastly intrigued, lol. If your looking for persuasion to give it a go... I'd say HELL YEZ! Just on the gm per m2 and the potency, I'm forced to consider this  I will eventually work this one I to one of my rotations, but if anyone out there has actually tried this strain, I would also be intrigued to hear how it turned out for them...


----------



## skoop (Nov 19, 2013)

I grow Dutch Passion Think Different Autoflowering at the moment, always looking for new strains and it looks like a good strain : INDOOR YIELD: 600-800gr/m2 THC: 17-19% This is crazy! I think I'll try it for my next growth! Thank you for the motivation  I'll update in a moment that I start


----------



## grow4fun420 (Nov 19, 2013)

4sure bud! I'd love to follow your grow...


----------



## Dr Strangegrow (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link, they look good, so good that I've just ordered 10, couldn't find them any cheaper elsewhere. Won't be able to start them before January due to current grow but last time I waited to buy seeds when the time came they were out of stock. Will try and do a grow journal with this grow if this site will let me upload pics every time I try it ends in failure.


----------



## Dr Strangegrow (Nov 27, 2013)

skoop said:


> Hello people! Is anyone here familiar with this strain?
> 
> http://www.autofloweringseeds.com/heavyweight-fast-and-vast-autoflowering-feminised-seeds-4648
> 
> ...


Seeds arrived in today's post with three free Delicious La Diva auto seeds, stealth packed in a DVD case so no worries about ordering from them, will be using this seed bank from now on, better freebies and quicker delivery than my usual source.


----------



## Taviddude (Nov 28, 2013)

7 weeks?


----------



## matthewskyle22 (Apr 28, 2014)

There is a couple of guys who grew it on autoflower.net, Everything described seems to be very accurate. Good quality and good yield, just takes a while for an auto. 11-12 weeks if I remember correct.


----------



## tiger mt. (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes, I dropped a couple seeds of this. Somewhat interesting, but not exactly a growth pattern that lived up to the claims.. Mine are 1.5-2 ft. tall and pretty resinous, but also somewhat small. I will give them the 'fast', but not sure about the 'vast' part... does look like maybe a half z of decent smoke if you play with this plant (my first auto so maybe i'm not doing it right).


----------



## THCbreeder (May 5, 2014)

I agree with tiger. All 4 of mMine are in 3 gallon pots under a 600 w. Fast yes but Vast no.. Mine are about 3 weeks out . And hopefully it plumps up some . So far I'm disappointed


----------



## wvblazin (May 5, 2014)

I'm disappointed with mine as well. I'm finding that they are very sensitive to nutrients. I just started mine a little over a week ago and have lost two due to hot soil apparently. The rest of my plants, auto's included, are loving it. I still have 3 left that are doing alright after I transplanted them to a potting soil that is a little more neutral when it comes to the nutes. I've decided to wait til these are ready to harvest before I germinate my other pack.


----------



## Str8Dre (May 24, 2014)

If you check out www.autoflower.net and search for an indoor grow post by xcessive, he ended up with 9.8 Oz's from 2 plants! Has the pics and all info on what he used to yield that much.


----------



## mrblu (May 24, 2014)

i just grew 5 of these out in an aeroponic rubbermaid container. i should of just grew 2 because they got much larger than i thought. they grew to about 3 feet tall. be sure you keep it lollipopped or it will grow out some bud thats hard to trim imo.

they have really large buds and have a really really strong sweet and sour smell to me. very good smoke no one could tell it was an autoflower that tried it. you shouldnt be dissapointed. out of the 5 seeds all of them had the same smell/taste/potency for me some where just a little shorter.

if i where to grow it again i would top it and lst it some to control the height and even out the bud size. this thing got tall fast but seemed slower to ripen than other autos. seems to took like 13-15 weeks possibly.'

the small one in the pic ended up having the larger buds. couldnt get the roots to grow on this one as well as the others. this was around 2.5-3 weeks old.

the plants seemed really tough and could put up with nute abuse(out of town to change res and the water got low and ppms got really high). i would grow these again no problem but i would control the height better the next time.

about to start 5 cream of the crop and see how they do. im going back to 3g soil pots with ocean forest this time. i try to use the extra light around the edges of my veg room now with autos. started using the main area for growing out trees now with photo plants.


----------



## alukens85 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm currently growing heavyweights fast and vast autoflowering seeds . And I'm almost 4 weeks in and they r about 16 inches tall . They seem to be flowering  . How can I get them to grow bigger ?


----------



## alukens85 (Nov 26, 2014)

I can take more pictures if anyone wants . I hope I can figure out a away to make them grow bigger .


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have 4 F&V going and I'm not impressed really.. Kind of scrawny but it's my first auto so it could be me..here is a pic at about 30 days from seed.. I believe I would have better results in 3gal container.. I'll know for next time..


----------



## alukens85 (Nov 27, 2014)

jerryb73 said:


> I have 4 F&V going and I'm not impressed really.. Kind of scrawny but it's my first auto so it could be me..here is a pic at about 30 days from seed.. I believe I would have better results in 3gal container.. I'll know for next time..


How tall r ur f&v and how far along r they ?


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 27, 2014)

alukens85 said:


> How tall r ur f&v and how far along r they ?


Well 1 is really tall now like atleast 3ft. The other 3 are about 2ft but bushier than the taller one.. Today they are 53 days from seed on 18/6 light until last week when I switched to 12/12 cuz I have them in with my photo.. Here is a bud shot at about 43 days..


----------



## alukens85 (Nov 27, 2014)

jerryb73 said:


> Well 1 is really tall now like atleast 3ft. The other 3 are about 2ft but bushier than the taller one.. Today they are 53 days from seed on 18/6 light until last week when I switched to 12/12 cuz I have them in with my photo.. Here is a bud shot at about 43 days..


Mine r doing the same but at 20 something days . And r 1.5 feet tall .


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Nov 27, 2014)

can`t you run them at 20/4 seen as its an auto ? 

Would take a bit longer to finish but they should finish a lot bigger ?


----------



## alukens85 (Nov 27, 2014)

THE KONASSURE said:


> can`t you run them at 20/4 seen as its an auto ?
> 
> Would take a bit longer to finish but they should finish a lot bigger ?


I keep mine under 24 hrs straight light .


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Nov 27, 2014)

Then you have to look at your food and your light spectrums 

autos will flower off very small if giving the right kind of light but they will keep growing if treated correctly too 

I like to give them low power light and veg feed plenty of N to get them bigger or if giving high power light you want more blue in the mix 

You could try a plant regulator to get them to grow more and then another regulator to get them to flower more 

but best thing is to get the root zone as big as you can while the plant is young and be very gentle with auto`s in regards to how much you feed them and how strong the lights are, as you can set them off flowering even a few days into their life and once you do that you`ll really struggle to get more then a few grams out of the plant because there`s no real way to get them to "veg"

So yeah more nitrogen and some root feed and lower the amount of red light raise the amount of blue light and see if you can get her bigger before hitting her will your full bloom light power ?


----------



## Flatlines (Nov 28, 2014)

u cant control the flower time of an auto with photoperiod sorry man autos show sex around 2-3 weeks and preflowers in the 3rd to 4th week its just how she goes and its exactly why you should never buy seeds based on what store says it will yeild becouse if u read the fine print ud see thy have no idea... also iv been at this for a while im on my 1st auto grow tho everything iv read holds tru.. i have grown regular strains for about 5 years now and can tell you 500g isnt gonna happen maybe per meter sq maybe but not in 8-10 weeks maybe like 3 months veg BIG maybe...

on a side note ^^^ the konassure is right max ur nutes out but iv found the key is root feeder im useing humbolt roots my self since i grow organic use that an auto till about week 6 n then lite veg nutes with heavy flower nutes... odviously the term heavy means 5mg per gallon 10mg if u have a strain that can take the abuse


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 2, 2014)

as stated above I have found that the most important thing with autos is to build the largest possible root mass. 

large dank auto buds come from plants with great healthy root mass period, work on root mass forget the size of the plant a small plant with healthy roots will put on better buds than the other.... I prefer large amounts of female glands covered in trics rather than leaves!


----------



## Flatlines (Dec 2, 2014)

^ Agreed


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey all.. Im on my first grow. Starting with Fast and Vast since i figured it would be an east start. I am on day 31 and my first sprouter looks like it is going to start flowering. Plants are about 6" - 13" now. 







Here is my grow tent info:
Grow Tent: Sun Hut Fortress85 - 2.5' x 4.5' x 7'
Light: BloomBoss 600 - 150w veg; 300w Flower $700 (i know I could have done better, but its what the hydro store had) 
Hydro system - 21 W 250gph General Hydro EuroGrower 40gallon res with 8 - 2gallon pots (using 4)
Medium - clay pebbles with 1lb of coco-noir tek per pot. 
Exhaust Fan - 113w 4" Hurricane 171CFM 
Carbon Filter - CAN-Filter 33 rated 100-200CFL 4" fan - 22w
Nutrients - General Hydroponics Flora Series 
Total watts at peak - 456w




















I had a little WPM starting so I burried the watering system in the clay pebbles and sprayed. Everything looks clear.

One plant looks like it had nitrogen toxity, so its been on water the last three days and is recovering.

I did FIM the top of three of the plants to learn. I read that you shouldnt completely top an auto.


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm on Day 35 now and the plants are really stretching. Went from 6" to 13" tall on Day 30 to 14" to 20" tall today.

I switched my plants directly under the light, but am wondering if I should separate them and try to open the plants up more??


----------



## bushwickbill (Dec 11, 2014)

Growing this now. I'm 5-6 weeks in, its a monster. Buds are going to be humongous in a couple weeks. Smell isn't too strong yet.


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Dec 11, 2014)

bushwickbill said:


> Growing this now. I'm 5-6 weeks in, its a monster. Buds are going to be humongous in a couple weeks. Smell isn't too strong yet.


awesome keep us updated.. think that makes 5 of us flowering in this thread now

Mine grew another 7" the last two days... more than doubling in size in 7 days..


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Dec 12, 2014)

Plants have grown another 4"-8" the last 3 days. I separated the two largest plant in the back a little and then did some LST to fill out the canopy.


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Dec 23, 2014)

@alukens85 @jerryb73 @bushwickbill ; How are the plants doing?? 

I am at Day 49, flowering since day 31. Here are some pics


----------



## bushwickbill (Dec 24, 2014)

Just took one down, right at 8 weeks. The other is lagging a little behind. It looks pretty good, buds aren't as dense as I would of hoped but man it is stiiiicky.


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Dec 25, 2014)

bushwickbill said:


> Just took one down, right at 8 weeks. The other is lagging a little behind. It looks pretty good, buds aren't as dense as I would of hoped but man it is stiiiicky.


In reading other's experience on autoflower.net; most let the plants go past the manufacturers 8 weeks, especially when using LED. 

I am going to go 70 or 82 days depending on how they look. I have to go on a business trip which limits some of my flexibility around this time ... although I could have my friend help with the curing to give some flexibility.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 26, 2014)

DogEatWeedWorld said:


> In reading other's experience on autoflower.net; most let the plants go past the manufacturers 8 weeks, especially when using LED.
> 
> I am going to go 70 or 82 days depending on how they look. I have to go on a business trip which limits some of my flexibility around this time ... although I could have my friend help with the curing to give some flexibility.


Looking good bro.. Mine r 82 days from seed today and look like about another week or so.. Trichs r starting to cloud up but still a good bit of clear..


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Dec 29, 2014)

Day 55 update... 

Plants are now 35-41.5" tall. 

*One plant looked like it was showing Calcium or Magnesium deficiency by some spotting on the leaves. Picked up CaMG+, but then realized it was Organic for soil and not hydro. Didn’t use…. Read it can gum up system and cause issues. Also read that CalMag dificiencies tend to occur at PH below 6.2, adding PHup to get closer to 6.5.*

*       *


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Jan 6, 2015)

Day 63 update..

Plants are 37" - 42" tall

Installed Spectrum King SK-400 light. Rearranged plants so that it was over the two smallest plants and the BloomBoss over the bigger two. Put in bamboo poles to help support some branches that are starting to collapse from the weight of buds. Temperature up to 81.5 and humidity down to 28%.... was able to get temp down to 77F leaving humidity low as I'll start the flush in a week.


----------



## DaBotniss (Jan 7, 2015)

alukens85 said:


> I'm currently growing heavyweights fast and vast autoflowering seeds . And I'm almost 4 weeks in and they r about 16 inches tall . They seem to be flowering  . How can I get them to grow bigger ?


grow pot size?


----------



## mikeymike83 (Jan 13, 2015)

hey whats up here is my heavyweight vast and fast....about 38 days old and starting to flower. hopefully I get a good yield


----------



## mikeymike83 (Jan 13, 2015)

mikeymike83 said:


> hey whats up here is my heavyweight vast and fast....about 38 days old and starting to flower. hopefully I get a good yield


What do yall think?


----------



## mikeymike83 (Jan 13, 2015)

DaBotniss said:


> grow pot size?


Yours look great man. Hope mine turn out to be close to what yours looks likw


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Jan 14, 2015)

mikeymike83 said:


> hey whats up here is my heavyweight vast and fast....about 38 days old and starting to flower. hopefully I get a good yield


Nice man.... mine started to flower at 31 days... Im at day 71 now... gonna harvest in 7-10 days.


----------



## mikeymike83 (Jan 16, 2015)

keep me posted with some pics!


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Jan 16, 2015)

@mikeymike83 

Here you go... here is day 69... looking very frosty! started my flush... gonna harvest on day 82.


----------



## mikeymike83 (Jan 17, 2015)

looks good dude. how much you think your gonna yield?


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Jan 21, 2015)

mikeymike83 said:


> looks good dude. how much you think your gonna yield?


I think I am going to yield about 2-3oz per plant of quality bud.

I chopped one a little early and it looks like it will be about 2 oz.... will have a lot of trim and popcorn bud for making edibles


----------



## mikeymike83 (Jan 22, 2015)

She is day 49 today


----------



## mikeymike83 (Jan 22, 2015)

any thoughts? this is my 2nd grow. first auto though


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Jan 22, 2015)

mikeymike83 said:


> any thoughts? this is my 2nd grow. first auto though


Looks good... what kind of light are you using?

Resist temptation to remove leaves (except the ones pretty much dead).... i did a test on two of my four and it slowed down the growth... also learned about waiting until 2-3 weeks until after leaves start to turn until harvest.... 

The three I haven't harvested have really taken off the last 3 days and the buds are really plumping up. I am going to do my final harvest between day 88-90.... on 79 now. I'll take some pics this weekend.


----------



## mikeymike83 (Jan 22, 2015)

Cool man thanks for the input. Yeah look forward to seeing them. I'm using a 400 watt led.


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Jan 24, 2015)

nice... i started with a 300w LED then upgraded to a newer 450W LED... my original LED didnt have great light penetration.

Harvested my other 3 plants, a week earlier then i wanted but have to head out of town.

775G of wet weight on the final 3.

Total dry weight for the 4 plants I am estimating at 10.5 oz.... not including about 6 oz of trim and popcorn bud.


----------



## mikeymike83 (Jan 25, 2015)

that's sweet. ill be posting some more pics of the heavyweight soon shes almost 3 1/2 tall and flowering beautifly. cant wait to harvest! still 4 weeks to go


----------



## jnkinc (Jan 28, 2015)

I just finished with them 3 weeks ago. Best i got with 3 of them in 5 gallon pots were 5.5 ounces dry. However i was using G O. I dunno about anyone else but my buds werent very solid buds.

I grew them in my 3x3 tent with 2 Solar Storms 1 400w and 1 440w


----------



## HolyGhost23 (Jan 29, 2015)

crop king early miss 

19/5 cycle (i live up north, trust me, this is the best cycle for autos)
5 gal DWC 
GH nutes with botanicare hydroguard, zho and sweet berry
6.1ph 1700PPM yes 1700


----------



## mikeymike83 (Feb 1, 2015)

Here's my heavyweight. Day 60. Stands 3 feet 6 inches from measuring inside pot.


----------



## blazinbuddha420 (Feb 2, 2015)

mikeymike83 said:


> Here's my heavyweight. Day 60. Stands 3 feet 6 inches from measuring inside pot.


Wow... very nice. I am impressed w/ dogeat's yield. I will def keep a check to see how much yield yours gets too mikey... It looks awesome so far! I have some of these on the way!


----------



## As Above So Below (Feb 9, 2015)

hi guys, im also growing fast and vast, im at day 19 growing under 130 watt cfls, when should i switch to my 600 watt dual spectrum hps??? iv had some problems during the last week with what i believe is nutrient burn, brown patches in the center of the first set of leaves and also more but minor on the 2nd set but im hoping iv got it under control now, any input from u dudes would be great,
thanks


----------



## Soulkipper (Feb 9, 2015)

In general, are you supposed to have longer nights for autos during flowering? Did you switch your color spectrum for flowering?


----------



## mikeymike83 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## mikeymike83 (Feb 10, 2015)

heys my heavyweight at day 73.....looks like shes almost done??? she stands 4 feet tall measuring inside the pot.


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Feb 11, 2015)

mikeymike83 said:


> heys my heavyweight at day 73.....looks like shes almost done??? she stands 4 feet tall measuring inside the pot.


I'd keep it going... looks great btw!!

https://www.autoflower.net/forums/f44/when-harvest-autos-your-leaves-will-tell-you-4889.html


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Feb 11, 2015)

Soulkipper said:


> In general, are you supposed to have longer nights for autos during flowering? Did you switch your color spectrum for flowering?


I kept at 18/6 the whole time.... I started with a China LED that switched from 150w to 300W at flower... then upgraded to a new LED for the last few weeks..


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Feb 11, 2015)

As Above So Below said:


> hi guys, im also growing fast and vast, im at day 19 growing under 130 watt cfls, when should i switch to my 600 watt dual spectrum hps??? iv had some problems during the last week with what i believe is nutrient burn, brown patches in the center of the first set of leaves and also more but minor on the 2nd set but im hoping iv got it under control now, any input from u dudes would be great,
> thanks


Id wait to flower to make the light switch.. mine started at about day 31...


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Feb 11, 2015)

Ive passed some of my bud out and it def hits fast and hard.... two hits from a joint and I feel pretty lit... def makes me feel sleepy after a bit... one of my buddy's loves it...

I made edibles as well and probably made them too strong... lol... 

Here is also a pic of one of my colas after drying


----------



## As Above So Below (Feb 11, 2015)

DogEatWeedWorld said:


> Id wait to flower to make the light switch.. mine started at about day 31...


thanks bro, im on 23 days now with only 3 sets of leaves, seeing as uv grown it does that sound a lil slow to u or not??


----------



## As Above So Below (Feb 11, 2015)

and ur brownies look delicious btw )


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Feb 11, 2015)

As Above So Below said:


> thanks bro, im on 23 days now with only 3 sets of leaves, seeing as uv grown it does that sound a lil slow to u or not??


Here is what mine looked like around day 23.... they really took off the following week


----------



## As Above So Below (Feb 12, 2015)

DogEatWeedWorld said:


> Here is what mine looked like around day 23.... they really took off the following week
> 
> View attachment 3349444



wow mine is half the size, definately think my nute burn slowed her down, i hope shes recovering


----------



## As Above So Below (Feb 12, 2015)

gonna bust ur balls now but what would u suggest with the ppm range, mine is total 295, mineral water 185 and nutrients 110 ppm, should i go higher/lower can she take any higher at this time??

thanks..


----------



## As Above So Below (Feb 12, 2015)

this is my girl now, u can clearly see the burn patches  and also tips pointing down on second set


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Feb 12, 2015)

As Above So Below said:


> gonna bust ur balls now but what would u suggest with the ppm range, mine is total 295, mineral water 185 and nutrients 110 ppm, should i go higher/lower can she take any higher at this time??
> 
> thanks..


I was running Used 2.5 ml grow / 2.5 ml micro/ 1.5ml bloom / 5ml Blend/ 1ml Floralicious per gallon in distilled water. Im sure GH has a calculator that would figure the ppm. I did get one of the 4 plants with a little nute burn. 

I plan to try the "lucas formula" for a future run...


----------



## As Above So Below (Feb 12, 2015)

DogEatWeedWorld said:


> I was running Used 2.5 ml grow / 2.5 ml micro/ 1.5ml bloom / 5ml Blend/ 1ml Floralicious per gallon in distilled water. Im sure GH has a calculator that would figure the ppm. I did get one of the 4 plants with a little nute burn.
> 
> I plan to try the "lucas formula" for a future run...



interesting ill look into that, jus doin a bit of reading and it seems iv got nitrogen toxicity hence, clawing of the end of the leaves, making newbie mistakes fed her 2 much nutes got nute burn and now as a result this !!!


----------



## bubblekarma (Feb 13, 2015)

Day 25 on mine. Bout 9-13" tall right now. From others' pics, look like they are gonna stretch a lot more yet!


----------



## iiTzHaroon (Feb 15, 2015)

Just cause there's not much growth above does not mean nothing is happening.
Underneath the roots are exploring, once they've got enough mass you will start to see some major growth on a daily basis.
Also check out my grow.
Currently got cream of the crop Cash Crop Auto and also cream of the crop K.O is Auto .
https://www.rollitup.org/t/autofem-led-grow.859532/#post-11291104


----------



## iiTzHaroon (Feb 19, 2015)

Plz help decide soil vs Coco
Coco. Dnt forget to vote!.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/auto-best-growing-meduim.861170/


----------



## As Above So Below (Apr 12, 2015)

DogEatWeedWorld said:


> Looks good... what kind of light are you using?
> 
> Resist temptation to remove leaves (except the ones pretty much dead).... i did a test on two of my four and it slowed down the growth... also learned about waiting until 2-3 weeks until after leaves start to turn until harvest....
> 
> The three I haven't harvested have really taken off the last 3 days and the buds are really plumping up. I am going to do my final harvest between day 88-90.... on 79 now. I'll take some pics this weekend.


hey Dog, was just wondering as u never said what day u harvested on, and what was ur dry weight, curious as im on day 79 now and checkin trichs every day, im mostly cloudy and with only a few clear left....

any input would be great bro


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Apr 13, 2015)

As Above So Below said:


> hey Dog, was just wondering as u never said what day u harvested on, and what was ur dry weight, curious as im on day 79 now and checkin trichs every day, im mostly cloudy and with only a few clear left....
> 
> any input would be great bro


I yielded a little over 2.5oz per plant of good bud. Have to check my records at home as to what day. But it was in the 80s.


----------



## As Above So Below (Apr 13, 2015)

Dogworld said:


> I yielded a little over 2.5oz per plant of good bud. Have to check my records at home as to what day. But it was in the 80s.


Thanks for replying bud, hope to get the same if I can, got some pics on another thread if u care to look 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/harvest-time-help-plz.867487/


----------



## Stoneybaloney5 (Jun 30, 2015)

So the 56 days is just breeder bs? I got 5 of these going right now and from what you guys are saying its alot closer to 70 days from seed to harvest. Im outdoors though. Mine are 26 days old so going off of your grows I should start giving bloom nutes pretty soon? Thanks


----------



## Iamlegend2121 (Jun 30, 2015)

Stoneybaloney5 said:


> So the 56 days is just breeder bs? I got 5 of these going right now and from what you guys are saying its alot closer to 70 days from seed to harvest. Im outdoors though. Mine are 26 days old so going off of your grows I should start giving bloom nutes pretty soon? Thanks


 The fast and vast I just ran only went 56 days I must've just been lucky because everyone else seems to go 10-11 weeks with them


----------



## Stoneybaloney5 (Jun 30, 2015)

about on schedule for 26 days


----------



## Cocopops26 (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice thread good read guys! I'm on day 50 of my fast and vast grow 3x 15l airpots coco medium 1.2x1.2x2m tent just turned my light up2 600w first three weeks of life just gave rhizotonic then started Flora series nutes @ day 43 added bloombastic to the mix


----------



## Danimalcookies (Oct 7, 2015)

DogEatWeedWorld said:


> I'm on Day 35 now and the plants are really stretching. Went from 6" to 13" tall on Day 30 to 14" to 20" tall today.
> 
> I switched my plants directly under the light, but am wondering if I should separate them and try to open the plants up more??
> 
> View attachment 3310267 View attachment 3310267 View attachment 3310268 View attachment 3310269 View attachment 3310270 View attachment 3310268 View attachment 3310269 View attachment 3310270


Looks good!


----------



## Danimalcookies (Oct 7, 2015)

iiTzHaroon said:


> Just cause there's not much growth above does not mean nothing is happening.
> Underneath the roots are exploring, once they've got enough mass you will start to see some major growth on a daily basis.
> Also check out my grow.
> Currently got cream of the crop Cash Crop Auto and also cream of the crop K.O is Auto .
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/autofem-led-grow.859532/#post-11291104


Cash Crop is legit! Doing my first greenhouse grow with them. Day 71 now.


----------



## kev junior (Oct 8, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> I have 4 F&V going and I'm not impressed really.. Kind of scrawny but it's my first auto so it could be me..here is a pic at about 30 days from seed.. I believe I would have better results in 3gal container.. I'll know for next time..


hey i was looking at your pic, I think if you start topping hella soon, like third to fifth leaf set, you will see a difference in growth size.


----------



## Beanz420 (Nov 9, 2015)

kev junior said:


> hey i was looking at your pic, I think if you start topping hella soon, like third to fifth leaf set, you will see a difference in growth size.


Don't top autos!


----------



## stonedwolf (Nov 10, 2015)

Stoneybaloney5 said:


> So the 56 days is just breeder bs? I got 5 of these going right now and from what you guys are saying its alot closer to 70 days from seed to harvest.


Perhaps not so much "bs" but the claims are usually the shortest-ever successful harvest from a highly experienced grower who is expertly familiar with the strain and has created the perfect growing conditions for it.

Every once in a while in auto grow diaries you do find people who do come close to breeder claims, usually overshooting by just a little bit, but it's rare to find someone with a heavy yield who comes in very early. 

Also, outdoors will be much slower anyway - you just can't give it 24 hours of midday sunlight!!


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Nov 11, 2015)

Really dude? Quit giving advice


kev junior said:


> hey i was looking at your pic, I think if you start topping hella soon, like third to fifth leaf set, you will see a difference in growth size.


ce


----------



## mangalianu (Nov 15, 2015)

Anyone else currently growing Fast and Vast auto?


----------



## senseibert (Nov 20, 2015)

mangalianu said:


> Anyone else currently growing Fast and Vast auto?


Mine never flowered. I'm in month 3 right now. Week 2 of flower


----------



## grandvapor (Nov 21, 2015)

Danimalcookies said:


> Cash Crop is legit! Doing my first greenhouse grow with them. Day 71 now. View attachment 3516825


Man... I really like your greenhouse and you have done masterfully with those plants!

I grew Nirvana Bubblelicious earlier this year and when they got about that tall they didn't look nearly as healthy and green as those do...


----------



## Danimalcookies (Nov 21, 2015)

grandvapor said:


> Man... I really like your greenhouse and you have done masterfully with those plants!
> 
> I grew Nirvana Bubblelicious earlier this year and when they got about that tall they didn't look nearly as healthy and green as those do...


Hey thanks! We have already cut them down a few weeks back. The bud came out very nice, very stony and long lasting high. Ended up with right at 3 pounds off the 14 plants. I'm very impressed and have already ordered more from Herbies.


----------



## Beanz420 (Nov 22, 2015)

Danimalcookies said:


> Hey thanks! We have already cut them down a few weeks back. The bud came out very nice, very stony and long lasting high. Ended up with right at 3 pounds off the 14 plants. I'm very impressed and have already ordered more from Herbies.


Awesome grow dude. What lights you rocking in there? Or only sunlight?


----------



## kev junior (Nov 22, 2015)

Beanz420 said:


> Don't top autos!


I topped my autos and things worked out hella awesome.


----------



## kev junior (Nov 22, 2015)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Really dude? Quit giving advice
> 
> ce


I top mine and they are badass. hella


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Nov 23, 2015)

What strain? I accidently topped a 60 day wonder and its probably going to grow golf balls up top


----------



## kev junior (Nov 23, 2015)

Steelsurgeon said:


> What strain? I accidently topped a 60 day wonder and its probably going to grow golf balls up top


gold leaf, strawberry dream, girl scout cookies.


----------



## Danimalcookies (Nov 23, 2015)

Beanz420 said:


> Awesome grow dude. What lights you rocking in there? Or only sunlight?


Only sunlight. They started out indoors under some small lights then got moved outdoors once they had established a good amount of roots.


----------



## kev junior (Nov 27, 2015)

kev junior said:


> hey i was looking at your pic, I think if you start topping hella soon, like third to fifth leaf set, you will see a difference in growth size.


this how mine are looking, about to harvest in a week or less, I topped each one three times. so make your own decisions as to topping autos... most don't try it and just bounce with a program someone else told them about.... have fun!!!


----------



## codster25 (Dec 11, 2015)

kev junior said:


> this how mine are looking, about to harvest in a week or less, I topped each one three times. so make your own decisions as to topping autos... most don't try it and just bounce with a program someone else told them about.... have fun!!!


Beautiful plants, but how in fuck did you have time to top 3 times in a 30 or so day veg maximum? I found that some strains delayed flowering when I topped. Icouldn't do it more than once while still giving time to heal and continue growth.


----------



## kev junior (Dec 13, 2015)

I only wait 5 sets, then every third. boom, I will top as much as I can. I got three this time.


----------



## kev junior (Dec 13, 2015)

codster25 said:


> Beautiful plants, but how in fuck did you have time to top 3 times in a 30 or so day veg maximum? I found that some strains delayed flowering when I topped. Icouldn't do it more than once while still giving time to heal and continue growth.


30 days after 3 weeks in dirt, 45-70 days total, mine went for a full 7.5 weeks from germination(seeds popped) to flower, then 12 weeks of flower...11.5 weeks actually. I pulled them early at that even.


----------



## kev junior (Dec 13, 2015)

kev junior said:


> 30 days after 3 weeks in dirt, 45-70 days total, mine went for a full 7.5 weeks from germination(seeds popped) to flower, then 12 weeks of flower...11.5 weeks actually. I pulled them early at that even.


crazy shit... kind of not auto... but I was told they were, and they flowered automatically. no light change.


----------



## Ghost Dog (Jan 17, 2016)

So I'm a total noob, both to growing and to this website. Found this thread as I'm growing this strain as my first ever grow (3 plants in a hydro setup) and felt like contributing my progress as well as maybe get some advice as to my next steps, etc...

Like I said I'm a complete noob, basically doing this grow to check something off my "always wanted to do list" before the wife and I start having kids, and on top of that I've had limited time and resources due to a whole bunch of other reasons. That being said, I feel like my plants are doing pretty well despite my ham fisted approach to the whole thing. I put them in the cabinet on Christmas Eve 3 or 4 days after germination (maybe 5?). So I guess that puts them at 27 - 30 or so days since germination.
My cabinet is only 4 feet tall and I already have the plants on a slightly elevated platform (I left an empty cavity at the bottom and drilled holes into the elevated floor to build negative pressure, now I'm thinking I should have just drilled holes into the sides as I think I'm going to need the space), so I think I'm going to put in a SCROG after the plants grow a little more to spread out the canopy's and control the height.

Anyway, here are a couple picks. The one with the lighter is a close up of the largest of my 3 plants.


----------



## kev junior (Jan 19, 2016)

Ghost Dog said:


> So I'm a total noob, both to growing and to this website. Found this thread as I'm growing this strain as my first ever grow (3 plants in a hydro setup) and felt like contributing my progress as well as maybe get some advice as to my next steps, etc...
> 
> Like I said I'm a complete noob, basically doing this grow to check something off my "always wanted to do list" before the wife and I start having kids, and on top of that I've had limited time and resources due to a whole bunch of other reasons. That being said, I feel like my plants are doing pretty well despite my ham fisted approach to the whole thing. I put them in the cabinet on Christmas Eve 3 or 4 days after germination (maybe 5?). So I guess that puts them at 27 - 30 or so days since germination.
> My cabinet is only 4 feet tall and I already have the plants on a slightly elevated platform (I left an empty cavity at the bottom and drilled holes into the elevated floor to build negative pressure, now I'm thinking I should have just drilled holes into the sides as I think I'm going to need the space), so I think I'm going to put in a SCROG after the plants grow a little more to spread out the canopy's and control the height.
> ...


scrogs work nice. so do bamboo sticks


----------



## lonzo212 (Jan 19, 2016)

wvblazin said:


> I'm disappointed with mine as well. I'm finding that they are very sensitive to nutrients. I just started mine a little over a week ago and have lost two due to hot soil apparently. The rest of my plants, auto's included, are loving it. I still have 3 left that are doing alright after I transplanted them to a potting soil that is a little more neutral when it comes to the nutes. I've decided to wait til these are ready to harvest before I germinate my other pack.


u dnt transplant autos....any stress fcks em up


----------



## kev junior (Jan 19, 2016)

i transplanted from a 3 gal. to a ten gal. I didn't know they were autos till after that. but mine did ok, about 2.5-3- Oz. per plant.


----------



## Ghost Dog (Jan 27, 2016)

10 days later and I'm worried I may run out of room now. Built a scrog but screwed up the measurements, measure twice cut once, and by the time I got around to trying to rebuild it they exploded and it was too late. I've just been lightly bending the stalk outwards to try and spread them out.

I figure they'll need at least another 3 weeks or 4 weeks of flowering for the buds to fill out. Would it be worth it to introduce another light at this stage to boost the flowering process? I had initially intended this grow to be kind of a checklist item for before the wife and I have kids, so I didn't invest much into it since I wasn't even sure it was going to work, but now that it seems to be going well I'd like to try and maximize whatever yield I can get.

Anyway, thanks to any of those interested and/or with any feedback.


----------



## kev junior (Jan 27, 2016)

Ghost Dog said:


> 10 days later and I'm worried I may run out of room now. Built a scrog but screwed up the measurements, measure twice cut once, and by the time I got around to trying to rebuild it they exploded and it was too late. I've just been lightly bending the stalk outwards to try and spread them out.
> 
> I figure they'll need at least another 3 weeks or 4 weeks of flowering for the buds to fill out. Would it be worth it to introduce another light at this stage to boost the flowering process? I had initially intended this grow to be kind of a checklist item for before the wife and I have kids, so I didn't invest much into it since I wasn't even sure it was going to work, but now that it seems to be going well I'd like to try and maximize whatever yield I can get.
> 
> Anyway, thanks to any of those interested and/or with any feedback.


looks good. mine is veggin and I am already getting anxious to turn them.


----------



## kev junior (Jan 27, 2016)

Ghost Dog said:


> 10 days later and I'm worried I may run out of room now. Built a scrog but screwed up the measurements, measure twice cut once, and by the time I got around to trying to rebuild it they exploded and it was too late. I've just been lightly bending the stalk outwards to try and spread them out.
> 
> I figure they'll need at least another 3 weeks or 4 weeks of flowering for the buds to fill out. Would it be worth it to introduce another light at this stage to boost the flowering process? I had initially intended this grow to be kind of a checklist item for before the wife and I have kids, so I didn't invest much into it since I wasn't even sure it was going to work, but now that it seems to be going well I'd like to try and maximize whatever yield I can get.
> 
> Anyway, thanks to any of those interested and/or with any feedback.


I hear good things in regards to those leds


----------



## Ghost Dog (Feb 9, 2016)

Another update for anybody interested. Had to do some emergency construction, the one plant just kept shooting up like crazy. Gonna have to try and raise the one light. Ended up adding a second light to boost the flowering process, a Mars Hydro 300. Plants are looking great, 51 days from seed, buds everywhere. Should be another 2 to 4 weeks until harvest I'd guess. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 9, 2016)

lonzo212 said:


> u dnt transplant autos....any stress fcks em up


I've transplanted all mine from Rapid Rooters in my hydrodome to 1 gallon smart pots then to a final 5 gallon smart pot. My grow is extremely healthy besides my test plant and the burning my mini heater does when I move it too close to the tent.

Growing in a garage mind you so even more of an amazement that I'm able to grow.

*Day 66 from seed *
 

Currently growing 4 different strains. Heavyweights Fast & Vast and 2 Fast 2 Vast. Also got a Pyramid Anesthesia and 3 Strain Hunters Skunk with a total of 7 plants.


----------



## gixxa (Apr 9, 2016)

Just ordered these fast n vast for first grow and I'm gonna "kiss" the grow...
Question is - will this plant survive just on the basics water and maybe a tiny tiny bit of nutes..? I will have a Mars 300 and mars 96 for a total of 350w true watt for 1 or 2 plants..As I read in the first post the guy thought he needed more nutes for the plant... ??
Surely she can survive on the basics ??? cheers fellas)


----------



## kev junior (Apr 12, 2016)

gixxa said:


> Just ordered these fast n vast for first grow and I'm gonna "kiss" the grow...
> Question is - will this plant survive just on the basics water and maybe a tiny tiny bit of nutes..? I will have a Mars 300 and mars 96 for a total of 350w true watt for 1 or 2 plants..As I read in the first post the guy thought he needed more nutes for the plant... ??
> Surely she can survive on the basics ??? cheers fellas)


i hear 250 watt is minimum..... always do a little nutes, but wait a month month and a half, as your soil should have enough to rock them babies out... just watch, and don't be shy about a flush when you need it.


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Apr 13, 2016)

gixxa said:


> Just ordered these fast n vast for first grow and I'm gonna "kiss" the grow...
> Question is - will this plant survive just on the basics water and maybe a tiny tiny bit of nutes..? I will have a Mars 300 and mars 96 for a total of 350w true watt for 1 or 2 plants..As I read in the first post the guy thought he needed more nutes for the plant... ??
> Surely she can survive on the basics ??? cheers fellas)



Autos don't need as many nutes as photos, I"m sure you could get away with using FFOF throughout the grow without having to feed your babies.

I would probably do like a 2/3 of the pot FFOF and top it off with happy frog or roots organic since it isn't as hot as FFOF.


----------



## Symbolic (Apr 13, 2016)

gixxa said:


> Just ordered these fast n vast for first grow and I'm gonna "kiss" the grow...
> Question is - will this plant survive just on the basics water and maybe a tiny tiny bit of nutes..? I will have a Mars 300 and mars 96 for a total of 350w true watt for 1 or 2 plants..As I read in the first post the guy thought he needed more nutes for the plant... ??
> Surely she can survive on the basics ??? cheers fellas)


Its normally recommended feed nutes at 1/4 ur normal photo amount when growing w/ autos


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Apr 13, 2016)

Symbolic said:


> Its normally recommended feed nutes at 1/4 ur normal photo amount when growing w/ autos



I would agree, it's definitely recommended! 

I'm sure an auto would do a better job at "surviving on the basics" than a photo would.

I just grow in amended soils, started with subcools super soil, which was great! But at the price and already having to turn some soil, mine as well start building your base mix. This will be my first year with my own soil from scratch, I just followed a recipe. LC's mix with recipe 1 to be exact, I can't afford to go making my own recipe right now.


----------



## MixedBAGaSEED (Apr 28, 2016)

Flatlines said:


> u cant control the flower time of an auto with photoperiod sorry man autos show sex around 2-3 weeks and preflowers in the 3rd to 4th week its just how she goes and its exactly why you should never buy seeds based on what store says it will yeild becouse if u read the fine print ud see thy have no idea... also iv been at this for a while im on my 1st auto grow tho everything iv read holds tru.. i have grown regular strains for about 5 years now and can tell you 500g isnt gonna happen maybe per meter sq maybe but not in 8-10 weeks maybe like 3 months veg BIG maybe...
> 
> on a side note ^^^ the konassure is right max ur nutes out but iv found the key is root feeder im useing humbolt roots my self since i grow organic use that an auto till about week 6 n then lite veg nutes with heavy flower nutes... odviously the term heavy means 5mg per gallon 10mg if u have a strain that can take the abuse


Also if growing in a good soil ad coc0 and perlite and a root food . You will get better growth in the little side roots that shoot off because the addatives will allow more oxygen to your roots if you dont leave it soaked all the time .


----------



## pilgrim16 (Apr 29, 2016)

hi, this is my first grow with these autos, I`m planning 16x11ltr Wilma hydro system in 150x150x200 grow tent with 600watt dual spec hps with 6inch filter system. am I being over ambitious thinking they will fit ok?


----------



## gixxa (Apr 29, 2016)

pilgrim16 said:


> hi, this is my first grow with these autos, I`m planning 16x11ltr Wilma hydro system in 150x150x200 grow tent with 600watt dual spec hps with 6inch filter system. am I being over ambitious thinking they will fit ok?


1.5m X 1.5m X 2m or 5ft X 5ft X 7ft...
Most people use imperial measurements. I'm guessing you are talking about 16 plants in centremetres???


----------



## pilgrim16 (May 1, 2016)

gixxa said:


> 1.5m X 1.5m X 2m or 5ft X 5ft X 7ft...
> Most people use imperial measurements. I'm guessing you are talking about 16 plants in centremetres???


yes cm, any good? cheers


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 28, 2016)

Why is everyone saying these Fast & Vast Auto take 11-13 weeks? They are supposed to be 8 weeks seed to harvest, are they not? A lot of auto's are like 9 weeks. If they are around 12 weeks I may as well just sell the seeds and grow photoperiod. I can grow Heavyweights Money Bush in 10 weeks start to finish. I grow only DWC, has anyone grown these or the 2 Fast 2 Vast in DWC?


----------



## pilgrim16 (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm 7 weeks in and some of them might be ready for chopping in 10-14 days a couple more will be another 3-4 weeks but plenty of yield.


----------



## It's not oregano (Jul 28, 2016)

I recently grew a Fast & Vast in soil and it took 67 days from breaking surface to cut, but I had white powdery mould problems with it near the end, and it seemed to stay small the entire grow. A 2Fast 2Vast in the same small cab at the same time took 79 days and was problem free and gave over an extra ounce.


----------



## andy260881 (Dec 27, 2016)

just picked up on this thread and read my self through, curious to know how mine are doing in comparison to others. It appears mine look the best out the lot their 4 and half weeks in and would appear to have a ridiculous amount of bud. If other members would like to see photos and set up just ask.


----------



## DrWahoos (Oct 15, 2017)

DogEatWeedWorld said:


> Day 63 update..
> 
> Plants are 37" - 42" tall
> 
> ...


How do you compare your bloomboss to others? I'm having a hard time finding good or bad info on these. Also, do you have the fusion pro? i'm interested to see if there is a real difference having that option for the UV-A. Per BloomBoss, they claim that UV-A helps get more resin production by causing slight stress.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm growing 2 of these out now in DWC. It's been 6 weeks and no signs of flowering yet. Has a very uniform flat canopy instead of the typical top emerging from the canopy. It's also hungry for an auto. I've raised my ppm to 600. Looks like it has the potential to be a big plant and will prob need to use a net on em to support budding.


----------



## Sam Cro86 (Feb 18, 2022)

just weighed up 70.50oz out of 18 Fast and Vast in 67days
2 plants went bright purple tho unsure if it was a mix up the seeds at the farm or plant genetic.
the other 16 the buds were quite fluffy plenty of frost on the buds just not the tight buds i was after, but still a very good smoke and this should definitely see me over the winter months 

i was using GHE Tripart through out, i used Voodoo Juice for the first 2 weeks and again for 2 weeks in pre-flower
i used Budblood for the first 2 weeks of flower then I used Bloombastic until flush

overall she's a good plant for beginners


----------

